# Hot Persian Women



## ExLe (Oct 30, 2011)




----------



## D-Lats (Oct 30, 2011)




----------



## yerg (Oct 30, 2011)

DLat, ic u changed your avitar... Who is that??? lmao
looking good bro


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 31, 2011)




----------



## jjpeters4 (Oct 31, 2011)

come on you fucker, naked or nothing...lol


----------



## ExLe (Jan 28, 2012)

Bump for Charley...


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 28, 2012)

post moooor dammit


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 28, 2012)




----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 28, 2012)




----------



## ExLe (Jan 28, 2012)




----------



## TonyMack (Jan 28, 2012)

Dude persian women don't look like this in reality... unless they've had major laser hair removal. 

These girls hit the persian genetics lottery, or I suspect there was some airbrushing.


----------



## ExLe (Jan 28, 2012)

TonyMack said:


> Dude persian women don't look like this in reality... unless they've had major laser hair removal.
> 
> These girls hit the persian genetics lottery, or I suspect there was some airbrushing.


 

Fuck it...

Just enjoy the pics...


----------



## charley (Jan 29, 2012)

What can be said....................'_SMOKIN" HOT"_.....sure great bodies...faces.....

..............._'BUT THEM FUCKIN EYES'_......

..............thanks[that first one fucked me up....looked like Kim]


----------

